# AAA



## Tommy Vercetti

So, I notice AAA isn't mentioned much. Here is what I would like to have discussed and preferably given some decent answers pretty please.

I have AAA, and it covers both of my cars. It is to my understanding that if AAA find out I do rideshare I will be dropped. However, will it drop both of my cars or just the car that is used for rideshare? 

Second issue is, if I call AAA and tell them to drop my car that I "MIGHT" consider doing Uber with, what are the chances of them saying, we will drop the other car too because you are a liability to us regardless of the other car which is inoperable for rideshare.

For the record, I am going with Farmers.

Reason why I want to keep AAA for my other car is because I pay so little for it with my driving record and all that crap. 

Thanks.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Yeah, I'm with Auto Club of So Cal, and their wording in the policy emphatically excludes rideshare coverage. I haven't seen anything about insuring non-rideshare cars, but I can understand where they might have some concerns. For instance, if your designated rideshare car were unavailable, would you drive the one they were covering?
Interestingly, in another thread a poster insists that under the new CA law, insurers cannot drop you for doing rideshare as they have no exposure because the TNC has to provide coverage in period one. But they can drop you if you lie to them or omit pertinent information when applying for insurance, so they might have a legal loophole. I'm going to ask about that next time I'm in the AAA office. I have no axe to grind; see my signature.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

I would recommend you do it over the phone as a customer who wants to join AAA incase they decide you're a bad seed that wants to rideshare and get dropped. A lot of people are posted various information regarding there own situation with geico or other companies whether they have issues or not. AAA would be the least lenient out of most major auto insurance companies. This period one and having coverage via TNC insurance James something, yeah its true, were technically covered, however the main quarrel is being dropped from you primary insurance provider because according to uber you need to file a claim to your insurance provider or let them know, and if you let them know then you will be dropped immediately. Catch 22 or what! 

I don't want to leave AAA, but in order to uber around with a clear conscience it would be best to transfer over to Farmers. I would be paying $16 more a month for both cars which still isn't bad I guess. Just don't want to lose my AAA privileges.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

You can keep your membership with all privledges without carrying their insurance. The membership is required for insurance, but not the other way around. I used to be an Auto Club representative a long time ago.
I'm not too worried about my status with them, having had my home and cars insured there for years. My client (and former boss) was chairman of ACSC and the national AAA boards for a number of years. Plus, I have never driven for any 
TNC, nor do I wish to do so.
I just want to hear from a representative about their legal right to drop someone for TNC driving.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

Thanks for your input, and you were right. I called them and they said the same thing I will still be entitled to AAA benefits such as towing etc...


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Something just occurred to me; will they treat an Uber driver the same as a personal vehicle with regard to roadside services? Might be a good idea to take your trade dress off if you have to call them.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

Interesting thought, not only would you take need to take the trade dress off, but I would personally wait for everyone to go so I am waiting for the tow truck driver alone so there is no mention of uber. However, we are simply calling for a tow and not to make a claim, so Im not sure if that would be an issue. We pay for a towing service and only that, you know?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Your club is separate from mine, I believe, but they probably follow the same rules. Copied this from our roadside service member information online:

Automobiles, pickup trucks, sport utility vehicles, vans, minivans and light-utility motor vehicles (including rented and commercial passenger vehicles, but excluding taxicabs, limousines, shuttles and other vehicles-for-hire
The part about "commercial passenger vehicles" is a bit ambiguous, in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

According to the DMV 

A "commercial vehicle" is a vehicle which is used or maintained for the transportation of persons for hire, compensation, or profit or designed, used, or maintained primarily for the transportation of property (for example, trucks and pickups). its found in Vehicle Code Section 260 

So i think we're good.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

"But excluding taxicabs, limousines, shuttles and *other vehicles-for-hire"*


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

I see it as we falling into the commercial passenger group. Regardless it would be wise to take down the trade dress.


----------



## miniminime08

Has anyone discussed rideshare with a AAA agent and have more info on this? Do they have any form of rideshare endorsement available (specifically in SoCal), or would they drop/non-renew if they found out you were driving for Uber? Thanks!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

What I would do if I was in your position, give them a call tomorrow and don't mention you are with them, act like you are a customer thats browsing for insurance and inquire about rideshare. Its the only safe way to do it I'm my opinion, I switched to farmers to be on the safe side and not risk getting a record for being dropped..doesnt look good with insurances.


----------



## uberist

Tommy Vercetti said:


> What I would do if I was in your position, give them a call tomorrow and don't mention you are with them, act like you are a customer thats browsing for insurance and inquire about rideshare. Its the only safe way to do it I'm my opinion, I switched to farmers to be on the safe side and not risk getting a record for being dropped..doesnt look good with insurances.


Block your caller id


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

uberist said:


> Block your caller id


Good call, no pun intended.


----------



## SoCalDriver562

IF they drop you, would they still cover the claim? Cover claim and then drop you? I've been a AAA for 20 plus years. Just started to drive uber / lyft.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SoCalDriver562 said:


> IF they drop you, would they still cover the claim? Cover claim and then drop you? I've been a AAA for 20 plus years. Just started to drive uber / lyft.


If you read your policy, they make it pretty plain that they will not cover anything involving driving for hire. Please read my post #2 above.
In reading your policy, pay particular attention to the wording under "what is not covered" in each area describing what is covered by the policy. In essence, they are saying don't rely on them for coverage if you do rideshare.


----------



## SoCalDriver562

Well if your not driving for hire with app on. You should be fine. Even if you have the stickers on, you should be covered. Or else, you can use Uber / Lyft coverage while in route or have pax. Correct?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Well if your not driving for hire with app on. You should be fine. Even if you have the stickers on, you should be covered. Or else, you can use Uber / Lyft coverage while in route or have pax. Correct?


Well, if it were me, I would want to go with one of the companies that write rideshare coverage, but I'm cautious and conservative when it comes to insurance and liability/financial matters. And I don't like the idea of the huge deductibles Lyft/Uber stick you with if you have damage to your car. Then there is, I believe, a requirement for their insurance to pay that you must have a certain amount of collision insurance. If AAA isn't covering you, is that a loophole they could use? I don't know; I'm not a lawyer.
I believe you were asking if AAA would cover your claim before dropping you. I think the answer is a resounding "no."


----------



## SoCalDriver562

Well if something happens to your car. You call your insurance and make a claim. there's no way they know if you had your phone app on.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Until they ask you, and if you lie, it is considered fraud. You don't want to go there.
You're asking the same basic question in multiple threads. But if you don't like the answers, maybe the best thing for you to do is ask an insurance rep with the Auto Club. They can show you all the places in your policy where they say you are not covered. And if you are in an accident, and file a claim with them, they have the right to investigate you and what you are telling them.
Really, get rideshare insurance from one of the companies that write it.


----------



## SoCalDriver562

Can I keep my regular policy with AAA, and just get ride share from another company? How much would that cost approximately per month?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Can I keep my regular policy with AAA, and just get ride share from another company? How much would that cost approximately per month?


I believe there might be a law against insuring a car with two different insurers; something to do with collecting more than the value. If you have multiple cars, you *might *be able to move your Uber car to another company and keep the other(s) with AAA, but I think they would frown on it. They would probably assume that, if your Uber car was out of service, you would use a car you had with them as a replacement. The only way to know for sure is to ask them. The Auto Club is very conservative, being an inter insurance exchange, and they seem to be really keeping their distance on the whole issue of covering rideshare.


----------



## SoCalDriver562

I don't think the auto club allows "rideshare drivers"? My buddy called them the other day and they said they don't do rideshare? I'd think they would. My issue is that I have my insurance paid until next year. I can go elsewhere and find something else and pay another premium, or pay two premiums, or just "roll the dice".


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I don't think the auto club allows "rideshare drivers"? My buddy called them the other day and they said they don't do rideshare? I'd think they would. My issue is that I have my insurance paid until next year. I can go elsewhere and find something else and pay another premium, or pay two premiums, or just "roll the dice".


I think I answered this in another thread, but you would be due a refund of premiums paid if you cancel a paid up policy during the covered period. You're already rolling the dice.


----------



## Uber Star Driver

Tommy Vercetti said:


> What I would do if I was in your position, give them a call tomorrow and don't mention you are with them, act like you are a customer thats browsing for insurance and inquire about rideshare. Its the only safe way to do it I'm my opinion, I switched to farmers to be on the safe side and not risk getting a record for being dropped..doesnt look good with insurances.


I have AAA. I totaled my car and happen to have my Uber App on. AAA is saying they won't cover me/my car. Uber is saying they won't cover me/my car, but will pay for the damages to the fire hydrant. Going to a lawyer. I didn't know (is it my responsibility to know /// OR...Should Uber not allow me to drive without proper coverage? I was essentially driving around with no insurance and what if I had hit another car, injured someone or myself... this is an extremely bad situation to have they grey zone and I'm so lucky I didn't get hurt... but to lose my car and not get anything for it??? Has anyone else faced this situation?


----------



## Uber Star Driver

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Well if something happens to your car. You call your insurance and make a claim. there's no way they know if you had your phone app on.


I hit a fire hydrant and my phone went balistic... calling 911, calling my emergency phone #s.... and when I called AAA for the tow it seemed like they knew I had the app on????


----------



## painfreepc

Why does this even need to be discussed with AAA if you call for roadside assistance, do you plan to be standing there with your passengers if you had passengers when you got the breakdown what are they going to all get in the tow truck with you and get dropped off by the tow truck driver, what do you plan to ask the driver if you can put your cell phone on the dash so you can continue to log your miles on the way back to your city you can't take the trade dress out of the windows what do you have placards permanently a fixed to your car do you have a taxi meter I'm lost.


----------



## painfreepc

Uber Star Driver said:


> I hit a fire hydrant and my phone went balistic... calling 911, calling my emergency phone #s.... and when I called AAA for the tow it seemed like they knew I had the app on????


Do you have the AAA app on your phone with your Uber app also, not a good idea because apps can spy on each other even though it's supposed to be legal


----------

